

Was Beethoven’s Metronome Wrong? - te_platt
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/smartnews/2013/09/was-beethovens-metronome-wrong/

======
gtani
I can't find a reference online, but one of the tape decks used for Miles
Davis' Kind of Blue ran too slow for one track resulting in decades of people
wondering how they tuned flat, including pianos

First hit has 1/2 sentence on this

[https://www.google.com/search?q=miles+davis+kind+of+blue+out...](https://www.google.com/search?q=miles+davis+kind+of+blue+out+of+tune&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a#q=miles+davis+%2C+Kahn%2C+%22makng+of+kind+of+blue%22+tape+too+slow&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US%3Aofficial)

